# Need Planning Permission for a House Boat



## Ruam (11 Feb 2013)

A friend of mine owns a small piece of land which fronts onto a lake.  He wants to build a house boat and live on it and moor it at the side of the lake.  He claims as it is a boat and not a permanent structure and mobile he doesn't need planning for it.  

Does anyone know if he needs planning or permission/permit from council or Inland waterways to do this?


----------



## daithi28 (11 Feb 2013)

The houseboat is not on land and would be below the High Water Mark so therefore it doen't fall under Planning Legislation, though the access road, vehicular entrance and car parking etc would require planning permission.

I'm not sure but I think you require a foreshore licence from the Dept. of the Marine for this.


----------



## Ruam (11 Feb 2013)

daithi28 said:


> The houseboat is not on land and would be below the High Water Mark so therefore it doen't fall under Planning Legislation, though the access road, vehicular entrance and car parking etc would require planning permission.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think you require a foreshore licence from the Dept. of the Marine for this.



Thanks for the reply Daithi.

In his site there is no access road.  He would have to walk across a small field (his field) to get to the boat.  He doesn't have a car.  He uses his bicycle all the time.

Do you know if it is a formality getting a foreshore licence or is it assessed by the Dept of marine and a decision made as to whether they will give you one or not?

ruam


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2013)

How does he plan to deal with waste?


----------



## Ruam (11 Feb 2013)

Leo said:


> How does he plan to deal with waste?



He is a very committed environmentalist and he does't use any detergents, shampoos etc. and so intends pumping water from the lake washing himself and plates, saucepans etc and then returning the water to the lake.  

For a toilet he intend using a composting toilet.  He collects all his toilet waste and will create a compost heap on the shore.  Don't know much about it but he claims it will create excellent compost and no smells.

He is one of the most frugal people I know, he currently lives in a house but he generates almost no household waste as he really only consumes food and hardly any packaged food.  You wont catch him wandering around shops on a Sunday afternoon.

ruam


----------



## Docarch (11 Feb 2013)

Even if you own the lake and surrounding land and have no need for access roads, waste connection/treatment, etc., in my opinion, you would still need planning permission for a houseboat for a residential mooring.

If it was that easy - we'd all be trying to buy plots of land with water on it!   Or, buy a site and flood it!!!


----------



## tech3 (11 Feb 2013)

_"He collects all his toilet waste and will create a compost heap on the shore_."

Noooooooooooooooooooooo ...please tell me there is a law against this .. yuck .


----------



## Time (11 Feb 2013)

No laws against that.


----------



## Time (11 Feb 2013)

Docarch said:


> Even if you own the lake and surrounding land and have no need for access roads, waste connection/treatment, etc., in my opinion, you would still need planning permission for a houseboat for a residential mooring.
> 
> If it was that easy - we'd all be trying to buy plots of land with water on it!   Or, buy a site and flood it!!!


If the houseboat is no way connected to the land, I don't see any need for planning.


----------



## Docarch (12 Feb 2013)

Time said:


> If the houseboat is no way connected to the land, I don't see any need for planning.


 
No anchor or anything?  Just let it float around?  Then.....maybe.....

A houseboat is not listed/named as an exempt development in the Planning Acts.  Therefore expect the requirement to obtain planning permission.


----------



## threebedsemi (12 Feb 2013)

Whats the difference between a 'boat' and a 'houseboat' by the way? Don't all reasonably sized boats have shower/cooking facilities?
I agree that on the face of it, planning permission is certianly required, either for the houseboat or the mooring or both...

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Docarch (12 Feb 2013)

A houseboat is just that!  More like a floating house than a boat.  Usually a houseboat is more spacious, with better head heights, etc., and is usually not designed to to be self propelled or navigable.


----------



## Ruam (13 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.

The house he will build will be able to move. It will have an outboard engine.  He intends to build a pontoon and a very small house on top of that, more of an insulated shed really.  He intends to park it at the side of the lake for the most part but will travel from time to time up and down the lake.


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Feb 2013)

Ruam said:


> He is a very committed environmentalist and he does't use any detergents, shampoos etc. and so intends pumping water from the lake washing himself and plates, saucepans etc and then returning the water to the lake.


no matter how you/ your friend see this, for the greater good we have a thing called 'planning and sustainable development', enforced by building control, and commented on by the EPA, and the inland fisheries Ireland.


> For a toilet he intend using a composting toilet.  He collects all his toilet waste and will create a compost heap on the shore.  Don't know much about it but he claims it will create excellent compost and no smells.


i commend you/your friend on taking a sustainable approach to his waste, However, the above authorities still need to be informed and giving the appropriate information to assess your proposed waste treatment system.


----------

